

What caused heroku traffic to spike with compete? - larrys
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/heroku.com/

======
larrys
Here are the quantcast numbers:

<http://www.quantcast.com/heroku.com>

Here are the alexa numbers:

<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/heroku.com>

I know people don't give credence to compete.com but I'm curious if anyone has
any theories on why this happened. Also the quantcast numbers also indicate
almost a tripling in traffic starting back in August.

